# Kritisches Update für den beliebten Messenger "WhatsApp"



## computerbetrug.de (8 September 2011)

Der (nicht nur) bei iPhone-Nutzern außerordentlich beliebte Messenger (mit dem man Kurznachrichten an andere Nutzer ohne SMS-Kosten verschicken kann), hat ein Update bekommen, mit dem einige kritische Lücken geschlossen werden. Unter anderem verhindert das Update, dass Nachrichten von anderen Nutzern mitgelesen werden können. Auch wird eine Lücke geschlossen, die die Registrierung unter anderem als den eigenen Konten ermöglichte.

Wir raten allen Nutzern der App unter iOS *dringend* zu einem möglichst schnellen Update über den AppStore.


----------

